
Cell Phone Records Can Show Where You Sleep and Where You Pray - CapitalistCartr
https://www.aclu.org/blog/technology-and-liberty/cell-phone-records-can-show-where-you-sleep-and-where-you-pray
======
jewel
Also worth seeing is Google's Location History. For me it has come in handy a
number of times when I'm trying to figure out the exact time I left or arrived
somewhere.

[https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0](https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0)

~~~
scintill76
Where do they get the data? I just checked mine and have nothing for the last
30 days. But I only sparingly log in to Google in an incognito window, don't
have the Google apps on my Android phone, don't use Google Maps much, etc., so
I didn't expect anything.

Also, does anyone have a good solution for tracking yourself, for purposes
like reconstructing the time/date you were somewhere? I used a GPS logging app
for awhile, but I don't remember if I ever even looked at the data. I had
concerns about battery life, and how to use the data even if I got it reliably
and efficiently.

~~~
NeutronBoy
If you use Google Now, and have Location Services and Location History turned
on, it'll triangulate your phone periodically.

Both of these you can turn off, and I believe are off by default until an app
prompts you to enable them.

------
breitling
I have a friend who is a first-line tech support for a local cell-phone
carrier (Rogers Wireless in Canada). He once lost his cell phone on a camping
trip. He just logged on to his system and checked for a "ping" from his cell
phone and triangulated the exact location.

My point is...this guy is just a front-line tech support and he has access to
find the exact location of any given cell phone. So when they say "he makes
calls from this tower so he must be home"...they actually have a lot more
information available than just which tower was used.

------
Animats
Uber records can show where you sleep. Uber "can and does track your one-night
stands".[1] Uber internally used the term "Ride of Glory" for this.

[1]
[http://www.oregonlive.com/today/index.ssf/2014/11/sex_the_si...](http://www.oregonlive.com/today/index.ssf/2014/11/sex_the_single_girl_and_ubers.html)

------
hughw
IANAL but these observations are all location related. The police don't need a
warrant to follow you (I don't think). Isn't observation by tracking your
phone a lot like that? A detective following you could also observe private
details about your love life and your place of worship.

~~~
scintill76
Yes, one detective can learn a lot about one person's life in a given
timeframe by actively following them. That's different from X00,000 detectives
who never sleep and can follow everyone, everywhere, constantly, at very low
cost. People/agencies with access to these "detectives" can "retroactively
follow" people, something not possible with the lone human detective. IMO
there's a huge difference in both quantity and quality of this tracking.

------
bitwize
"Are you interested in travel time to this place?"

------
kleiba
Unsurprisingly, of course.

------
twobits
Joking speed for 2 hours? Possibly good health.

Walking speed taking twice as usual? Possibly bad health.

Beyond the obvious about who you know and hang around with (both, often, at
the same place), what your interests or politics are (every friday, he is the
vicinity of that ACLU gathering place), etc, etc. ..And I haven't even tried.

Welcome to freedom and democracy, and all that.

